# Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer



## jalex2000 (6 Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend,
sei drei Tagen habe ich SMS vom Dialer +95525 erhalten:
2.12. , 16:02:55
"Du hattest auf mein Inserat mal geantwortet und würde dich gerne treffen und dir mal meine Nr geben. Bitte ruf mich auch mal zurück wegen Termin." 
Absender:+95525 

Von mir keine REAKTION

3.12. ,  16:22:46
"Hi, warum meldest du dich denn nicht wegen dem Date am Wochenende? oder hast du kalte füsse bekomme? Wollte dir meine nr geben. Ruf mal kurz an 09005595525" 
Absender  :+95525 

Von mir wiederum keine REAKTION

4.12., 15:58:18
"Hi mein Süßer! Bin alleine und wollte dich doch am Wochenende Treffen hast du nun Zeit dann melde dich doch bitte mal kurz zurück muss dir was geben 09005595525" 
Absender  :+95525    

gegen 18:37 bis 18:43 rief ich zurück :wall::
kosten 2,99 pro min:scherzkeks:

freundlich frau wollte wisse woher ich komm und Handyvertrag , wieso das?
sie meinte sie wurde bedroht, deshal über diese nr und ich meinte wir wollten uns verabreden, da ich 3 € pro min bezahlen müsse, da meinte sie sie arbeite im krankenhaus und müsse den dienstplan holen, nach 3 min habe ich aufgelegt.

- Ist es eine neue Masche?
 Wie sollte ich nun vorgehen, da ich ein Vertrag von O2 habe.

Herzlichen Dank im voraus.  
jalex2000


----------



## jalex2000 (6 Dezember 2009)

Gefunden habe ich:Lockanrufe: Sie haben gewonnen mit 0900: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Passt wohl besser:
http://http://www.computerbetrug.de...nrufe-anruf-in-abwesenheit-mit-0137-und-0900/

alle GUTEN Dinge: 
http://http://www.computerbetrug.de...zu-hoch-einspruch-nach-0137-oder-0900-betrug/

Telefonrechnung zu hoch - Einspruch nach 0137 oder 0900-Betrug: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Kennt jemand von Euch diesen Dienstanbieter?

Corazon Communication
Business GmbH & Co. KG
Frankfurter Straße 5 

65189 Wiesbaden 

Denn der steckt hinter der o.g. Nummer


----------



## jalex2000 (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

und unbekannt sind sie auch nicht...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...8-0137-7869984-betrugsversuch.html#post188688


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Und  im Nachbarforum 
Mobile GSM ltd. - Antispam e.V.


----------



## jalex2000 (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

danke für den hinweis.


----------



## jalex2000 (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

im Nachbarforum wird es exakt erklärt wie die SMS-Abo-Falle funktioniert..SMS-Abo-Falle - Antispam Wiki

Netzbetreiber ist informiert...
Regulierungsbehörderde per Fax...


----------



## jalex2000 (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

und noch ne Info:

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni.../Ma_nahmen_gegen_Rufnummernmissbrauc_1ch.html

*Ein Auszug...*
*"...Privatpersonen.. sind... nicht schutzlos gestellt. Sie können nach **
§ 1004 BGB Unterlassung und nach § 823 Abs. 1 BGB in Verbindung mit dem 
allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrecht Schadenersatz verlangen."*


----------



## jalex2000 (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Jetzt hat sich angeblich O2 persönlich gemeldet, ohne Telefonnummer?...  

Okay und nun meine öffentliche Antwort:

Forenhaftung: Gericht weist Klage gegen Computerbetrug.de ab: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Neue Masche, da ich ANGEBLICH auf ein Inserat geantwortet habe so wäre ich EINVERSTANDEN mit dem 09000 Dienst?.... :scherzkeks::scherzkeks::scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Ich habe auch mehrfach SMS erhalten angeblich kenne man sich und ich solle unbedingt zurückrufen sei dringend... natürlich 0900 55..... dies brauche ich nicht...

Gruß Oli


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Ich habe auch was gefunden:
Flirt-Dienst soll Hunderttausende Nutzer betrogen haben | Verbraucherinformationen

Gruß Oli


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Guckst Du...
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw39/s11614.html

der Letzte Teil der bringt es auf den Punkt:

Zitat der o.g. Page :
" Niemand könne verpflichtet werden, sich an strafbaren Handlungen eines anderen zu beteiligen, lautete die Begründung. Der Richter F.  D. beanstandete die Werbeanzeigen des Chat-Dienstes als planmäßige Irreführung über die Preisgestaltung und als unlauteren Wettbewerb. Der Richter hält das Angebot des Chat-Dienstes außerdem für Betrug zum Nachteil des Kunden. Dem Kunden werde durch die Werbung für ein "SMS-Date" vorgespiegelt, er könne auf diese Weise eine attraktive Frau näher kennen lernen.
     In Wirklichkeit werden die Antwort-SMS jedoch nicht von potentiellen Interessentinnen, sondern von bezahlten Mitarbeitern aus Call-Centern verschickt, die überhaupt nicht daran interessiert seien, Telefonkunden näher kennen zu lernen. Für den Richter stellt sich die Geschäftstätigkeit des Chat-Dienstes als Versuch dar, aus der Einsamkeit oder Kontaktarmut anderer Menschen in irreführender, unlauterer Weise Kapital zu schlagen."


----------



## jalex2000 (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

herzlichen Dank für die Beiträge den einen oder anderen habe ich verwurstet... nun sind von meiner Seite aus alle wesentlichen Schritte eingeleitet, also heißt es nun warten.

Erfrischend war die Aussage der Bundesnetzagentur:
"DRAN BLEIBEN auch wenn es nur kleine Summen sein....
 und vorallen Dingen öffentlich machen"
Sprich der Bundesnetzagentur melden.

Dort war die Nummer schon bekannt.... :-D

Grundsätzlich müsste sich im normativen Bereich etwas zu Gunsten des Kunden ändern....


----------



## jalex2000 (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

und dazu den Petitionsausschuß und den Abgeordneten anschreiben.... ansonsten gibt es halt ein Gesetz von Lobbyisten gemacht. :roll:


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Das soll es bringen?


----------



## Eiertanz (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Danke für die Hinweise ich werde den Vorfall heute noch melden!


----------



## jalex2000 (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Wenn ein Banküberfall ausgeführt wird und 10T€ erbeutet werden, dann interessiert es die Öffentlichkeit und die Exikutive.
Wenn bei 10T Menschen 1 € entwendet werden interessiert es niemanden.
Obwohl die Summe gleich ist!

Deshalb ist es WICHTIG auf diese in Deutschland befindliche Gesetzteslücke aufmerksam zu machen und die Politik für das Problem zu sensibilisieren um so eine normative Veränderung zu erreichen.


Anbei ein Link zu Vodafone, wo Ihr Premium SMS-Anbieter zu könnt:
Vodafone-PremiumVoice & -PremiumSMS | Business | vodafone.de - Vodafone D2 - PremiumVoice & PremiumSMS / Vodafone-EnablingServices / Kooperationen / Business


----------



## jalex2000 (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Da es sich hier um eine Mischung von SMS und 0900 Nr handelt anbei ein weiteres Urteil: Auf SMS bezogen:

Urteil zu Premium-SMS - Gericht stärkt Verbraucherschutz - Golem.de

:-D Klasse!


----------



## Bubblegum (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Dieses Thema ist wohl schon früher aufgetreten:
Hier ein Beispiel:
Freenet - Antwort auf Kontaktanzeige [Archiv] - Antispam e.V.

Mann sucht Frau und erhält SMS vom Fake....


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Ich bin alleinstehend und suche eine Partnerin und bin natürlich in einer Singlebörse angemeldet, aber außer 0900 oder Premium SMS kommt fasst nichts. Es sieht für mich so aus, als ob in vielen Börsen nur Fakes sind.


----------



## jalex2000 (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*


```
vielen Börsen nur Fakes sind
```
Wenn das beweisbar ist, hast Du gute Chancen  Frag mal einen Anwalt für Internet / Telekomunikationsrecht

Welches Ziel wird verfolgt!
Die Frage ist ja, wenn man auf eine vermeintlich private Annonce antwortest und erhälst dann Premium-SMS zurück ob dass noch legal ist!

Oder gilt es gar als unaufgeforderte Werbung? 


Unaufgeforderte Werbung gegenüber Gewerbetreibenden wettbewerbswidrig, auch wenn sie als Computerfax ankommen (BGH, Urt. v. 01.06.2006 ? I ZR 167/ 03)

http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/19990198.htm

Zur Zulässigkeit von E-mail Werbung




*Urteile:* 
BGH, Urteil vom 25. Oktober 1995, AZ I ZR 255/93 - "Telefax-Werbung"; abgedruckt in GRUR 1996, 208, 209 

LG Traunstein, Beschluß vom 14. Oktober 1997, AZ 2 HKO 3755/97 - "E-Mail-Werbung" 

LG Berlin, Urteil vom 13. Oktober 1998, AZ 16 O 320/98 - "E-Mail-Werbung" 
AG Kiel, Urteil vom 30. September 1999, AZ 110C243/99 – "E-Mail-Werbung"


----------



## jalex2000 (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Dies habe ich so ebend gefunden:

Links zu Urteilen wegen Premium-SMS und SMS-Spam - Antispam e.V.
Dort schreibt am 09.03.08 G**** 09.03.2008, 17:39   #*3* Goofy 



> LG München
> - 22 O 9966/03 , (betr.: Rechtsnormen: UWG § 4; StGB § 263) vom 17. Juni 2003: Das Bewerben eines SMS-Dienstes mit einer Zeitungsanzeige neben dem Bild einer attraktiven Frau ist *unlauter gemäß § 4 Abs. 1 Satz 1 UWG und erfüllt darüber hinaus den Tatbestand des Betrugs gemäß StGB § 263*




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:11:10 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:02:57 ----------

heise online - Urteil zu irreführender Werbung für SMS-Chat


----------



## jalex2000 (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Nach dem ich in der Nacht diverse SMS vom Premiumanbieter erhalten habe 
+95525
nachts
+11849
+97979
+26262

ist vom Handyanbieter, wie gewünscht eine Sperre für Premiumanbieter eingerichtet worden. :-D

Na geht doch....


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Was bringt Dir das nun? 
Hast Du Dein Geld wiederbekommen?


----------



## jalex2000 (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Hiermit bitte ich um VERSTÄNDNIS, dass ich über die eingeleiteten Maßnahmen zur Zeit keine Auskünfte erteile. 
Wer will den "freundlichen Herrn" schon vorwarnen...

Ein finanzielles Angebot liegt jedenfalls auf dem Tisch. :-D 
Somit hat es sich für mich schon gelohnt.


----------



## jalex2000 (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Hiermit bitte ich um Verständnis, dass ich hier im Forum keine Infos zu eingeleiteten Maßnahmen veröffentliche.

Ja, es gibt eine konkrete Zusage durch den Anbieter. :-D


----------



## jalex2000 (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Zitat der u. angeführten Page:
"Das AG München entscheid mit Urteil vom 12.06.2007 (133 C 27325/06), dass sich ein Netzbetreiber, der Leistungen eines Dritten (hier Mehrwertdiensteanbieter) als eigene Forderung eintreibt, das Handeln des Dritten zurechnen lassen muss."

Telekommunikation und Recht  Mehrwertdienste


----------



## jalex2000 (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Noch ein interessanter Link:
FST e.V.: Ansprechpartner


----------



## webwatcher (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Interessant sind die Selbstbeweihräucherer  nicht gerade, eher langweilig und öde.

Höchstens wenn man sich für hohle  Phrasen begeistern kann.


----------



## jalex2000 (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Jain, denn immerhin hat Corazon heute reagiert und den Mieter der 
09005-595525 (09005595525) und
09005-011808 (09005011808 )

bekannt gegeben:

Kazatel Communication Ltd. & Co. KG 
kazatel

Trotz mehrfacher Bitte um Rückruf, war dies wohl nicht möglich.

Auch hierzu gibt es etwas:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ler/55649-sms-mehrwertdienst-der-kazatel.html

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s19060/8-2.html

die nachfolgenden Link bezieht ausschließlich auf den Beitrag im Forum Teletarif:
http://www.yasni.de/person/%F6ncan/cem/cem-%F6ncan.htm
http://www.jurablogs.com/de/sms-abzocker-ncan-stellt-insolvenzantrag-fuer-server-tel-1


----------



## jalex2000 (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

http://www.hwzonline.de/images/firmtelegramm/Firmentelegramm_HWZ_01_2009_www.pdf
Stand: 22.12., 6:00h

Auszug:
"*Kazatel Communication Ltd. & Co. KG*
*HRA 201193*, Göttinger Chaussee 11,
30453 Hannover: Entwicklung, Vermarktung,
Vertrieb u. technologische
Bereitstellung von Kommunikationsleistungen,
insbesondere im Bereich
der mobilen Technologien wie z. B.
*SMS- und MMS-Flirt-Line*. PhGmbH:
Kazatel Ltd. in GB (Companies House of
Cardiff Nr. 06742945)."


----------



## Marco (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Ich wusste da war etwas. Wem sagt Server-Tel etwas? Die GF von KAZATEL war auch bei Server-tel mit im Boot

Lt. Bafin ist es auch ein zugelassenes Finanzinstitut Link 

Gruß Marco


----------



## jalex2000 (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

@ Marco: Ja!

Sprich BEIDE von mir o.g. Firmen suchen gerade nach Lösungen. Somit ist auch Kazatel bereit den Dienstleister zu benennen. 

Jedenfalls ist der "freundliche Mann" (vgl 6.12.) heute aufgeschreckt worden. 
Ihm ein freundliches Hallo! :-D

Na schaun wir mal was nun kommt

Hier noch ein informativer Link:
http://www.kanzlei-richter.com/tele...s-abzocke-um-firma-server-tel-aufgedeckt.html


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Ein Bericht über die Hannoveraner Firma Server Tel:
Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


----------



## jalex2000 (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Es gibt ein weiters Forum, was gut informiert erscheint:
http://forum.golem.de/read.php?24421,1587299,2051692
Zitat:
Re: Server-Tel mit [.....] 
Datum: 19.12.09 - 20:30 
Autor: *no name* 

angeblich ist seine Freiheitsstrafe (noch)zur Bewährung ausgesetzt, also immer schön vorsichtig sein... scheint als läuft er noch frei rum! 
*Eine neue Firma unter der GF seiner ehemaligen Sekretärin, die sich sehr (auffallend) dagegen wehrt,daß der Name Kazatel mit C.Ö. in Verbindung gebracht* *wird,* bietet jetzt Nummern und Dienste der verschiedensten Gassen an. Natürlich rein zufällig und ohne jegliche Verbindung zu bereits "bekannten" Geschäftskonzepten  
Also: "Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt"!


----------



## jalex2000 (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Nun zu der "hannoveranischen" Masche:

In Communitys, Singlebörse, etc.  werden Profile angelegt mit Hinweisen kein Internet, keine Zeit etc zu haben, unter Hinterlegung einer Handynummer mit der Bitte eine SMS zu senden.

Zur gleichen Zeit wird in einem Wochenendblatt eine Anzeige für Sextreffen geschaltet mit identischer Nummer und Bitte um SMS.

Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt gibt es eine SMS auf das Handy mit Bitte um Rückruf und wenn dieser erfolgt ist eine Mehrwertnummer mit einem Profi? im Call Center?

Wenn es nun Ärger mit dem Geschädigten gibt wird einfach behauptet er habe auf eine Sexanzeige in den Printmedien geantwortet und wußte worum es geht. Er habe dies somit bestellt. :sun:

Probleme bekommen die "freundlichen Menschen aus Hannover" wenn der Geschädigte die SMS gespeichert hat und es genau nachvollziehen kann und ggf ein SC gemacht hat. 


Vielleicht hilft die Offenlegung


----------



## jalex2000 (4 Februar 2010)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Ob noch mal SMS kommen? ....

Ich denke die GEGENMASSNAHMEN haben gegriffen... :-D

Anbei ein Link für SMS Geschädigte:

[.......]


----------



## jalex2000 (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Ergebnisse :-D:
- Bisher keine weiteren Belästigungen
- Der Telefondealer hat den 3 fachen Betrag aus Kulanz für die 
     entstandenen UNANNEHMLICHKEITEN gutgeschrien.
- Die Masche ist erst einmal hin und es sollte nun in Oesterreich  
     stattfinden...
- Der Produktmanager der erst genannten Firma kann meinen Namen nicht  
     mehr hören. 
- die unterschiedlichen Profile mit der "Langnummer" sind weitestgehend   
     abgeschaltet oder gesichert worden. :sun::sun:


----------



## jalex2000 (6 März 2010)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Die gesicherten Daten habe ich nun der Staatsanwaltschaft und der Verbraucherzentrale zur meiner Entlastung übergeben.

Damit schließe ich diese öffentliche Infoquelle

Trotzdem möchte ich mich bei O2 für die kulante Regelung bedanken. :-D

Ergebnis: Bisher keine neuen Belästigungen!


----------



## jalex2000 (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*



> zitat von *BNetza*
> Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 10.07.2010,  Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für 9005011808 ab 17.12.2009  und für *9005595525* ab *19.11.2009*



Nur ein Einzlfall?
*Schmunzel*


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2010)

*AW: Locken per SMS und 0900 Nummer*

Frau J. ist als Geschäftsführerin der Firma Kazatel genau so eine geplante, linke Nummer von Herrn Ö., wie auch schon die "Umfirmierung" auf Mediacom. 
Frau J. ist ebenfalls stets bestrebt, den Menschen der Nation auf Teufel komm raus das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen. Ob durch arglistige Täuschung oder durch widerrechtliche Drohungen kommen sie leider - Dank der lückenhaften Gesetze in der BRD - auch zu ihrem "Glück". 
Frau J. ist als ehemalige Sekretärin bzw. Assistentin der Geschäftsführung ihrem Bestreben nach Ruhm und Reichtum gefolgt und hat sich damit erneut mächtig in die Nesseln gesetzt.
Aber damit steht sie nicht alleine da. Weitere Hintermänner und –frauen sind mit im Boot. Anzumerken sei jedoch, dass diese Opfer von Herrn Ö. auch natürlich keine bescheidenen Engelchen sind. Potential zu solchen Taten bringen sie natürlich mit, das Ganze gepaart mit einem guten Schuss Dummheit und Überheblichkeit und siehe da, ein neuer Partner der Abzockmasche ist geboren!
Leute, lasst euch nicht hinters Licht führen!


----------



## gast1234567 (18 Juni 2011)

Als unbescholtener Bürger, der wenig mit solchen Methoden zu tun hat, ist es leicht in diese Art von Falle zu tappen. In einem mir bekannten Fall hat ein Mensch mit einer Behinderung die Nummer eines Dritten im Netz angegeben.  Dies hat wohl kaum etwas mit Dummheit, oder Überheblichkeit zu tun, sondern eher mit Unwissenheit.


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2011)

Das mag ja sein. Was auch immer letztendlich der Grund ist, mit entsprechender Aufklärung sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass überhaupt einer in die Fall tappt. Und genau darum gibts uns hier.


----------



## Gast xy (27 Juni 2011)

Dafür möchte ich auch meinen Dank aussprechen, dass ihr hier Zeit und Geld investiert um andere Menschen vor solchen Machenschaften zu warnen.


----------



## Heiko (27 Juni 2011)

Du kannst uns helfen: mach uns bekannter, schick Geschädigte aus Deinem Bekanntenkreis her zu uns um sich zu informieren,...


----------

